# Squatters get comfy in Guy Ritchie’s £6m Fitzroy Square mansion.



## editor (Feb 17, 2011)

Tee hee. Squatters have moved into stinking rich movie maker Guy Ritchie’s enormous £6 million mansion, located in London’s upmarket Fitzroy Square.

At least 12 people are thought to have taken over the Grade I-listed house, setting up the Really Free School in protest at rising tuition fees.

I popped by last night but didn't get chance to go in. Anyone been yet?






More: http://www.urban75.org/blog/squatters-take-over-6m-fitzroy-square-mansion-lol/


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 17, 2011)

Excellent occupy


----------



## zenie (Feb 17, 2011)

They've been served already though I think.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 17, 2011)

Fantastic


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 17, 2011)

bloody freeloaders


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 17, 2011)

Was it empty then?


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 17, 2011)

Is that a trick question?


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 17, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> Was it empty then?


 
No one living in it, but builders active in it until day or two before according to the press.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2011)

Yelkcub said:


> No one living in it, but builders active in it until day or two before according to the press.


That's what they say, but I'm not entirely convinced. There doesn't seem to be any builders tools in there from the pics I've seen.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2011)

The chair of trustees from the Fitzrovia Neighbourhood Association seems rather impressed with their new neighbours:


> What The Really Free School has done is take a house that was not being used and created a space where ordinary people could get together and learn from each other and draw attention to the state of education in Britain. Instead, the press focussed laser-like on the fact the house is owned by film maker Guy Ritchie. None of the press reported that the School had previously occupied an empty house in Bloomsbury Square, put on educational events, left peacefully and returned the place undamaged without its owner having to go to court to seek possession. Neither did the press take much interest in the many progressive activities that are taking place in the School in Fitzroy Square.
> 
> A BBC reporter took exception to being thrown out when he was rumbled and The Telegraph grumbled about not being let in. Why do the press think they have a right to be inside when they are clearly incapable of reporting facts that are there for all to see or can’t be bothered to look for?
> 
> ...


----------



## urbanspaceman (Feb 17, 2011)

As I understand it, the consensus here is that it's a correct and amusing act to take over people's houses while they have the builders in, at least in the case of Ritchie's house which is quoted above as being worth £6M. So presumably there must be some lower price limit at which it's no longer admirable to invade someone's house - does anyone know what this price is ?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 17, 2011)

urbanspaceman said:


> As I understand it, the consensus here is that it's a correct and amusing act to take over people's houses while they have the builders in, at least in the case of Ritchie's house which is quoted above as being worth £6M. So presumably there must be some lower price limit at which it's no longer admirable to invade someone's house - does anyone know what this price is ?



I don't think anyone has said that have they?

Most people on the thread, myself included, seem to feel that they have taken over a large space which is currently not being used for any purpose and put it to some good use and purpose.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 17, 2011)

If the house was unused, then good for them.
If the house was being renovated, then what a pack of ball bags that need thrashing with sticks


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I don't think anyone has said that have they?
> 
> Most people on the thread, myself included, seem to feel that they have taken over a large space which is currently not being used for any purpose and put it to some good use and purpose.



I think everyone here is a very ready to accept it wasn't being used, as opposed to reports that it was being prepared for use. Personally, I'm sure Guy Ritchie can afford to put up with it for a while, but the question of when it's acceptable and when it isn't, is a valid one. I think I asked before and the criteria seemed fluid, to say the least.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2011)

urbanspaceman said:


> As I understand it, the consensus here is that it's a correct and amusing act to take over people's houses while they have the builders in, at least in the case of Ritchie's house which is quoted above as being worth £6M. So presumably there must be some lower price limit at which it's no longer admirable to invade someone's house - does anyone know what this price is ?


Guy Richie apparently owns a portfolio of luxury properties around town so he's not exactly homeless at this point, and that building has been empty since May. The Neighbourhood Association have welcomed the squat with open arms, which rather says something too. Perhaps they were fed up with such a huge space lying empty.

Have you bothered to read the squatters site? 
http://reallyfreeschool.org/?page_id=2


----------



## Dan U (Feb 17, 2011)

i heard the BBC guy on the radio talking about getting thrown out. he gave the builders line and when asked was he manhandled out he said something like they were 'posh students, don't be daft'

he did say they were all pretty committed to what they were doing and made reference to it being a satirical kind of protest against the Free Schools concept

no idea if the builders thing is true or not btw


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2011)

Dan U said:


> i heard the BBC guy on the radio talking about getting thrown out. he gave the builders line and when asked was he manhandled out he said something like they were 'posh students, don't be daft'
> 
> he did say they were all pretty committed to what they were doing and made reference to it being a satirical kind of protest against the Free Schools concept


It's very much a political act.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Feb 17, 2011)

jesus the Fitzrovia NA is going dangerously off message


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2011)

The Sun has the important scoop on this:


> Neighbours include SPANDAU BALLET star GARY KEMP.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2011)

Today's events at the squat:


> 14:00 – 16:00 French lesson for activists and anarchists
> 
> 14:00 – 15:00 New Structures for New Learning
> 
> ...



Sure beats watching a Guy Ritchie film.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 17, 2011)

lol @ 20.30


----------



## WWWeed (Feb 17, 2011)

I go through Fitzroy square everyday and been watching this unfold!

I don't think they will be there more much longer as apparently Guy Ritchie's lawyers have presented legal documents ordering them to appear in court.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2011)

I like.



> The housing was terrible. When the men came back from service and found their wives sleeping in these subway shelters and weeks went on, they took over the Savoy Hotel and became squatters. It was the best hotel in London at the time. The working people rallied around them. They went to these big hotels and the servicemen would let down buckets on ropes and we all put what bits of food we had in them. They occupied those hotels for ages. The authorities were petrified. They thought it was going to be Bolshevism or something. The squatting went on spasmodically for about six months. Then they put up prefabricated houses. They built them in one day. Every available construction worker was busy putting up these houses.
> 
> [Studs Terkel interviewing Jean Wood about her experiences in London during the Second World War in ""The Good War": An Oral History of World War Two (1984)" ]


----------



## Onket (Feb 17, 2011)

> 19:00 – 20:00 street talk, awareness & mc-in’
> come learn some current slang innit.



Unmissable.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2011)

Onket said:


> Unmissable.


Still more fun than a Guy Ritchie film!


----------



## ExtraRefined (Feb 17, 2011)

editor said:


> > The housing was terrible. When the men came back from service and found their wives sleeping in these subway shelters and weeks went on, they took over the Savoy Hotel and became squatters. It was the best hotel in London at the time. The working people rallied around them. They went to these big hotels and the servicemen would let down buckets on ropes and we all put what bits of food we had in them. They occupied those hotels for ages. The authorities were petrified. They thought it was going to be Bolshevism or something. The squatting went on spasmodically for about six months. Then they put up prefabricated houses. They built them in one day. Every available construction worker was busy putting up these houses.
> >
> > [Studs Terkel interviewing Jean Wood about her experiences in London during the Second World War in ""The Good War": An Oral History of World War Two (1984)" ]
> 
> ...




What, so they're squatting because we haven't built over Burgess Park with prefabs?


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2011)

ExtraRefined said:


> What, so they're squatting because we haven't built over Burgess Park with prefabs?


I rather liked the example of the support given by the community to the Savoy squatters, and noted that it has some parallels with the way that the chair of trustees from the Fitzrovia Neighbourhood Association has publicly supported the squatters too. 

I do hope that clears it up for you.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 17, 2011)

Onket said:


> Unmissable.



will you ever answer my pm


----------



## Onket (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't want to answer without giving it the attention it deserves.

Apologies.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 17, 2011)

editor said:


> Still more fun than a Guy Ritchie film!


 
I'd rather squat in Dennis Ritchie's beard than watch one more second of Guy Ritchie's Revover


----------



## Onket (Feb 17, 2011)

I thought the first one was ok.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 17, 2011)

well crack on then son!


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Feb 17, 2011)

Did any of you go to the previous Really Free School at Bloomsbury Square?


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm sure a good working class tough gangster type like Richie will be able to 'sort' them out,know what I mean?


----------



## zenie (Feb 17, 2011)

Dan U said:


> lol @ 20.30


 
*moves in just for that*


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2011)

They're getting hoofed out tomorrow:



> Fellow FreeSchoolers,
> 
> Our time in this space may be coming to an end, but it is by no means the end of the cultural significance that is the historically reoccurring idea of the freeschool.
> 
> ...


----------



## pk (Feb 18, 2011)

Let's hope the Fitzrovians get out there in solidarity on the square!


----------



## golightly (Feb 18, 2011)

I'll pop in on my way home.


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Feb 18, 2011)

Party on dudes!

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...defiance-after-judge-grants-eviction-order.do


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2011)

> Nine of them arrived at City of London county court yesterday wearing Vinnie Jones masks.


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Feb 18, 2011)

editor said:


>


 
Surprised there are no pics of that!


----------



## pk (Feb 18, 2011)

I have zero pity for Ritchie Rich, not only because he must have put his penis inside Madonna at some point, but also because I watched Revolver the other night, and in spite of a decent cast he still managed to make a complete mess of what should have been a good movie.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 18, 2011)

Revolver is a shockingly bad film. Possibly the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## killer b (Feb 18, 2011)

you haven't seen SW9 then?


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 18, 2011)

killer b said:


> you haven't seen SW9 then?


 
I have a copy sitting right next to me as it goes. 

Revolver makes SW9 look like Citizen Cane.


----------



## killer b (Feb 18, 2011)

jesus.


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Feb 19, 2011)

The squatters were out of the building by 18.30 when the bailiffs showed up.  But, rather unhelpfully, they shut the door behind them.  

It was pretty hilarious seeing the bailiffs and locksmith take 20 minutes to get inside while a large crowd (who were mostly in Vinnie Jones masks) sang  'Lady Madonna', 'Like A Virgin', and 'Our House' along to piano and bongos, and the bemused police looked on.


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Feb 19, 2011)

Also, the Free School is dead, long live the Free School!  Lessons resume tomorrow in a new venue.


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Feb 22, 2011)

Today's developments - an attempted  illegal eviction:

Supporters of Really Free School called to Black Horse after “heavies” forced their way in


Also - the Fitzrovia Neighbourhood Association is fucking cool!


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm liking the cut of the Fitzrovia Neighbourhood Association's jib more and more.


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Feb 22, 2011)

Fun moment from Friday... mumble, mumble, don't know all the words:


----------



## FitzroviaNews (Feb 22, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm liking the cut of the Fitzrovia Neighbourhood Association's jib more and more.


 
You might like our Angela's criticism of the News of the World piece on the Really Free School Trainee journo screws up Guy Ritchie and squatters story


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2011)

FitzroviaNews said:


> You might like our Angela's criticism of the News of the World piece on the Really Free School Trainee journo screws up Guy Ritchie and squatters story


I do rather!


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Feb 22, 2011)

FitzroviaNews said:


> You might like our Angela's criticism of the News of the World piece on the Really Free School Trainee journo screws up Guy Ritchie and squatters story


 
FitzroviaNews, do you know anyone who could do a talk about the area's bohemian history at The Really Free School?   

It would be great to hear about the era of Patrick Hamilton, Julian Maclaren-Ross,, etc.  And of course pubs like the neighbouring Wheatsheaf were a big part of it.


----------



## FitzroviaNews (Feb 22, 2011)

Mike Pentelow editor of Fitzrovia News is our resident expert. There is also Paul Willetts author of the biography of Julian Maclaren-Ross: Fear and Loathing in Fitzrovia. And Clive Bloom author of Violent London: 2000 years of riots, rebels and revolts. He has given talks at Housmans bookshop in Kings Cross. You can contact Mike Pentelow via Fitzrovia News http://news.fitzrovia.org.uk/contact-fitzrovia-news/

Mike actually did a session at the Fitzroy Square house last week and led a guided walk on the history of squatting in Fitzrovia. Mike was a trade union journalist and is an author of two books http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fitzrovia_News


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot - I'm not directly involved but I'll pass that on!


----------



## grit (Feb 22, 2011)

I know I'm going to get flamed for this, but can anyone explain the logic that the free school is allowed to squat the building and also has the right to stop anyone else coming in?


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2011)

grit said:


> I know I'm going to get flamed for this, but can anyone explain the logic that the free school is allowed to squat the building and also has the right to stop anyone else coming in?


Squatters have the same rights to protection as anyone else.


----------



## grit (Feb 22, 2011)

editor said:


> Squatters have the same rights to protection as anyone else.


 
Eh that doesnt really answer the question. If the squat is being treated as a public space how can they stop others coming in? It appears to be very hypocritical.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2011)

grit said:


> Eh that doesnt really answer the question. If the squat is being treated as a public space how can they stop others coming in? It appears to be very hypocritical.


It's not being treated as a "public space." It's being treated as a school.


----------



## grit (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok we are getting mixed up with semantics. The property is being squatted legally. Which means that people can come in and use it without having ownership of the property. If that extends to the current squatters why wouldnt it extend to others?

Basically if you are a squatter what right do you have to tell me not to squat the same place?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 22, 2011)

the section 6 in the window/door usually


----------



## rover07 (Feb 22, 2011)

grit said:


> Ok we are getting mixed up with semantics. The property is being squatted legally. Which means that people can come in and use it without having ownership of the property. If that extends to the current squatters why wouldnt it extend to others?
> 
> Basically if you are a squatter what right do you have to tell me not to squat the same place?


 
You can only squat an unoccupied building.

Since the squatters now occupy their squat. No-one else is allowed to squat it.


----------



## grit (Feb 22, 2011)

ddraig said:


> the section 6 in the window/door usually


 
Ah nice one! Thats what I didnt understand.


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Feb 22, 2011)

Possession is 9/10th of the law!

Would have liked to have been a fly on the wall yesterday when the bailiffs finally decided to fuck off.  I'm guessing there were quite a few free schoolers around, plus they were able to make a Twitter call-out for backup.

A couple of years ago we saw off an illegal eviction when we squatted an old language school on Oxford Street.  There were just 3 of us in the building when the bailiffs broke in at 6am and tried to kick us out.   But one of the guys I was with was a real tough bastard, unphased by anything, and we saw them off with the help of the police.  Here's the story: http://gutshot.com/bforum/blog.php?b=573

Property owners sometimes try the heavy approach, then if it doesn't work they'll go through the courts.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 22, 2011)

Not seen this opinion piece mentioned yet here.


----------



## FitzroviaNews (Feb 22, 2011)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Not seen this opinion piece mentioned yet here.


 
One of the few positive and accurate pieces of reporting. Never mind that it is an opinion piece it is more accurate than any of the mainstream media articles spewed out. And of course it has quotes from Fitzrovia News.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2011)

Check out the right wing responses to the squatting action from this clubbers website. I don't suppose they've ever been to a squat rave in their lives, then.
http://www.dontstayin.com/chat/i-1/k-3229572


----------

